# has anyone ever seen the filtration systems at the Vancouver aquarium?



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I was just wondering what kind of filtration is at the Vancouver aquarium for the saltwater and the freshwater tanks? Having a look at some pictures or taking a tour on there filtration would be almost as amazing as the aquariums themselves  or am i just weird hahah. If anyone has some pictures of there systems that would be really cool if you could share them.

-UV?
-sumps?
-drips?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

kind of old but i found this A Visit to the Vancouver Aquarium. Part II: Behind the Scenes


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for that link. Pretty awesome



blurry said:


> kind of old but i found this A Visit to the Vancouver Aquarium. Part II: Behind the Scenes


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

It is pretty awesome. 
Would be lovely if someone could arrange for us to take a look at the system backstage. May be VAHS can do something like that? Probably can draw some interest into membership...
I am sure lots have changed since the time that link was made.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

that's a pretty cool idea VAHS should definitely do something like that!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Does someone here on the forum work there? Maybe they could arrange a BCA tour of the backside of the aquariums.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I am thinking perhaps the VAHS could arrange a tour for its members to have a back stage tour of the aquarium. That would be a educational and interesting event.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll be honest, something like a back stage tour would certainly entice me to come and see a VAHS meeting! This was a great thread, thanks very much blurry for putting up that link, very cool stuff!


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

They have some big sand filters if I recall from my highschool volunteering hours. In particular I remember a big yellow sand filter for something in the tropical section.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I think they use fluidized bed filters and huge UV sterilizers among other things. Water for the beluga and other huge tanks comes directly from Burrard Inlet. VAHS did an aquarium sleepover that involved a behind the scenes tour...very neat. If you're interested, post in the VAHS forum (BCA VAHS Subforum) as they need a certain number of people to make it happen.


----------

